
Tiny Wins - charlieirish
http://joelcalifa.com/blog/tiny-wins/
======
timmytwotime
It's amazing how the little things can make such a big impact: moving a call
to action to the top of the screen, a report with more readable charts, a
support email address that's easier to remember. Really it's Xs and Os.

